# was bedeutet "RE:...."



## Meccan (21. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe gerade einer Email geantwortet und mir ist erst heute Aufgefallen das ich nicht weiss, was das " RE: " (also das Antworten) Wort wörtlich bedeutet?

 Ich habe so an Reentry oder an etwas ähnliches gedacht.

 Wäre nett enn ihr mir mal schnell auf die Sprünge helfen könntet.


 MFG Carl


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. November 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das einfach nur eine Abk. für „return“ – Englisch für „Antwort“


----------



## Meccan (21. November 2005)

da hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können..

 DANKE


----------



## Tobias Menzel (22. November 2005)

... war das nicht eher "Reply"   

EDIT: Oha, Wikipedia sagt:





> bei E-Mail gebräuchlicher Begriff. Es handelt sich um den Ablativ des lateinischen Wortes res, das in seiner Bedeutung „Sache, Ding, Angelegenheit“ als „Re:“ in der Betreffzeile von E-Mails verwendet wird. „Re:“ wird auch häufig mit den englischen Ausdrücken „regards“, „reply“, „return“ und „response“ in Zusammenhang gebracht.


  
.


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. November 2005)

Interessant - wieder was gelernt.
Latein hat scheinbar auch hier noch seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Aimlein (12. Dezember 2005)

gibt es auch umgangssprachlich in der Chatsprache wenn jemand von kurzer abwesenheit wiederkommt. schreibt er das...! =) die aussage kann man beispielsweiße freundlich mit wb (Abk. für: Welcome back) beantworten =)


gruß Aimlein


----------

